

Samsung Files Suits vs Apple in Korea, Japan, Germany  - SriniK
http://www.cnbc.com/id/42714182

======
tzs
It takes a reasonably long time to prepare and file a patent suit, so this has
been in the works for quite a while--probably as soon as they and Apple
started talking about the issues for which Apple finally sued over last week.

